#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  suitable for small scale farmers;paddy field farming

## Wondergirl

Growing more rice with less water ,fewer chemicals.
Rice is the most widely consumed staple food.So any increase in rice yields is a very big deal indeed.
A radical alternative to input-dependent agriculture.
using less than half of the usual application of nitrogen,fertilizer & only standard application of phosphors & potassium .rely on fewer seeds,less water & a practical OR complete shift from inorganic fertilizers to organic manures & compost .

Some of system helps for poor farmers .SRI is a best system for all farmers .
they guild for good farming.& ideas 
I think SRI is a most usable system 

Share your comments

----------


## Moana

> Growing more rice with less water ,fewer chemicals.
> Rice is the most widely consumed staple food.So any increase in rice yields is a very big deal indeed.
> A radical alternative to input-dependent agriculture.
> using less than half of the usual application of nitrogen,fertilizer & only standard application of phosphors & potassium .rely on fewer seeds,less water & a practical OR complete shift from inorganic fertilizers to organic manures & compost .
> 
> Some of system helps for poor farmers .SRI is a best system for all farmers .
> they guild for good farming.& ideas 
> I think SRI is a most usable system 
> 
> Share your comments


Smallholders produce more than half the world’s calories and over 80 percent of the food consumed in much of the developing world.

----------

